# BINTON ATTENDEES



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

All those of you that have listed yourselves to attend Binton rally if for any reason you can not make it could you please let me know so that I can delete you, as we now have a list of folks wanting to attend this rally and cannot as the rally is fully booked.

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jacquie
We have put our names down and responded to both the emails asking for a response for confirmation purposes and yet we are still showing up as unconfirmed (as are a number of other members...)
I have mentioned this on another one of the Binton Rally threads so maybe it is being sorted, however please can you make a note that at this time we fully expect to be attending :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Many thanks

Keith


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

And us jackie


Motorhomer


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Confirmation*

Me to. Have twice confirmed.

If you can advise if small boys are attending I can probably make some small chuck gliders for them to play with. Bounce of other peoples trucks etc. 
Also if there is a lake I have a small R.C. yatch (usually have to pry the transmitter away from the dads).

Regards
Steve


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

we are coming too


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Keith,

The conformation on rally list is nothing to do with me, Dave has to sort this I can not, sorry


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi pneumatician

Steve will pass on the gliders I think I am sure folks will not want things bumping into vans. As to lake no there isnt one there but I think the river is not far away perhaps you would like to take all the kids there :lol: only don't drown any will you.


Hi Pepe

Yes I know you are coming Mick you have already told me :lol: 

Also Kands, Motorhomer and Humber-traveller I have marked you confirmed on MY list



Jacquie


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

all of the above are confirmed, the only member that i have just changed was kands, lol whatcha been doing Keith


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

I too have confirmed twice.

Dave & edwina

656


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Jacquie,

Can I confirm us and Happyrunner for the rally

Lesley and Alan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ok Lesley have marked you on my list and happyrunner 

Jacquie


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*Binton*

Hi Jacquie

Take this as our confirmation to attend
and sorry to be a numnut but do we pay on the day as have not found a facility to pay.
Duncan & Chris

We may come in the new van,haven't decided yet .Decisions,Decisions.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I too have been confirmed twice, christened once but never baptised. Perhaps we can rectify this oversight at Binton. 8)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

GUYS & GALS I LOVE YOU ALL TO BITS BUT COULD WE PLEASE KEEP ON TOPIC HERE THIS POST WAS FOR FOLKS TO LET ME KNOW IF THEY ARE NOT COMMING TO BINTON.


Jacquie


Damondunc:- Chris you pay me on arrival please or who ever is marshaling at the time.


Pusser:- What would you like to be baptised in :lol:


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,



> Pusser:- What would you like to be baptised in


I think we should have a comunal baptism for all those who need confirming, I have been confirmed so I can help with the hose pipe!!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I thought champagne as we also toast Pusser's freedom and hopefully nukelet.

Dave


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,



> thought champagne as we also toast Pusser's freedom and hopefully nukelet.


Gonna be a bit much wasting all that champaign Dave, and I suppose by the time we get to the baptising there will be nothing left and all the attendees too drunk to take part!


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi. Lady J

From a count of the attendees on the rally list a few moments ago there should be around 15 spaces available ? 55 listed as attending and 70 spaces available

It looks like it sould be a great rally hope it goes well ?


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
I am still attending,
Mike


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

On the rally list we have that have not confirmed they are coming to Binton could you please let me know that you are coming as we have a waiting list of folks wanting to come. Thanks.


monsi
paulsandra3kidz
Laikadriver
WebAgents



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

COULD THE ABOVE MEMBERS PLEASE LET ME KNOW IT THEY ARE COMING TO BINTON OR NOT A.S.A.P THANKS


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We have 1 space available at Binton so if you want to attend please add your name to the rally list. Thanks


Could those on the list above please confirm that they will be attending.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Could:-

WebAgents
monsi
Paulsandra3kidz
Laikadriver


Please let me know if they will be attending Binton Rally.

Thanks.

We have 2 spaces available if anybody else would like to join us at Binton

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Jac 

I have sent another PM to the above 4 listed attendees, but only one has been picked up so far.

Can the other 3 please check their PM's and reply to either Jacquie or myself as soon as poss.

Thanks


----------



## 89539 (May 27, 2005)

Hi Jacquie,

We would like to attend if there is still space. Have sent you a PM.

Pete


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pete (Norwegianblue)

Thanks for adding yourself to the Binton Rally look forward to meeting you all.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

MONSI, PAULSANDRA3KIDZ, LAIKADRIVER

As you didn't confirm you were going to attend the Binton Rally you have now been deleted from the list. If you wish to attend the rally please re add yourselves to the rally list and then confirm with me via a pm that you are coming. Thanks.


We have 4 spaces available if any body else wants to attend this rally.


Jacquie


----------

